# How to remove tagless labels?



## KW007 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, Does anybody know how to remove tagless labels. At times I need to get a few shirts with out ordering a bunch and paying for shipping. I noticed walmart and other stores carrying tagless blank shirts now like hanes. I was wondering if there is a way to remove the tagless labels so that i can add mine. Or is there a way to add it on top with out showing through? I do tagless as well. Thanks in advance


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There is no safe way of removing them without damaging the shirt.

Silkscreening over them is a possibility. lay down a background color to cover it up, then print your label on top of the background.


----------



## KW007 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try that on a rag shirt and see how it looks. May be too much work just for a label.


----------



## mandobear (Aug 17, 2008)

You are probably better off buying blanks with the tags. Removing those would be a lot less of a hassle than removing those printed on tags.


----------



## KW007 (Feb 11, 2008)

i agree but sometimes when i run out of those and need to buy a few blanks ones, walmart and other stores seem to only sell tagless now.


----------



## Wesnprint (Oct 17, 2008)

You could use an albatross gun to blow out the print of the tagless tee.


----------



## KW007 (Feb 11, 2008)

Is that like heat gun?

thanks


----------



## Wesnprint (Oct 17, 2008)

No, it's a gun used to blow out misprinted areas. It might not be practical to use to blow out lagless labels but it's worth a shot. We use an Albatross SG-5000.


----------



## KW007 (Feb 11, 2008)

I may just have to invest enough shirts and somehow store them. thanks.


----------

